# WOC makeup requestee



## LineausBH58 (Apr 27, 2008)

I posted a video on Youtube for my subscribers... But I was on Specktra... way before Youtube. And I wanted to let my friends here have a chance to request videos too!!

Thanks ladies
I hope to see some request out there...
I'm NW45 MAC Studio Fix Compact
I love all colors... but I tend to say away from Blues... but I could work something.

here's the link
YouTube - Makeup Request Video

I wasn't sure if I could post it here... so Admin... just let me know if I have to delete it!  



Let me know!!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2008)

Could they leave you their requests here in this thread so I don't have to move it to shameless promotions?


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Could they leave you their requests here in this thread so I don't have to move it to shameless promotions?_

 
SURE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and then I could give a HUGE shoutout to Specktra in the videos!!  If thats ok with you... it's more than ok with me!  Thanks Janice


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds good, I love hearing shout outs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but we don't get too many of them.


----------

